# Pfc200 + sql



## Exedra (15 Juli 2015)

Hallo,

hat schonmal jemand versucht, einen sql-server auf dem PFC200 ans laufen zu kriegen? 
Wie schmerzhaft war's?

schöne Grüße


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (16 Juli 2015)

Hallo Exedra,

für derartige Aufgaben stellt WAGO ein Board-Support-Package(BSP) für den PFC200 zur Verfügung.
Das BSP  besteht aus Cross -toolchain, Build-tool und dem Source-tree.
Das Angebot richtet sich an Linux erfahrene C/C++ Programmierer.
Wenn du bereit bist ein "Embedded-Linux" Programmierer zu werden kontaktiere den WAGO-Support.


----------



## Termi (16 Juli 2015)

und wie sieht es mit einem Samba-Server aus? Damit würde das "lästige" ftp zweitrangig werden.

Chris


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (17 Juli 2015)

Hallo Termi,

hier ist die allgemeingültige Antwort:-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The WAGO-PFC-BSP-2014.10.3 offer the opportunity to buildand extend actual PFC200 firmware 02.02.20(03) by your self.
The BSP utilize build tool “PTXdist” from Pengutronix anda OSELAS cross toolchain.

The BSP let you become an “Embedded Linux Developer”,because you work nearly the same way as our own WAGO-Developers do.
So, you should :
                -know the difference between “Embedded-Linux” and Linux-Distributions like Suse, Redhat, Ubuntu …
                - besafe in using the command line interface (shell)
                -have some experience in using gnu compiler, linker …
                -have some experience in writing C/C++ code and Makefiles  
                -know the basics of cross platform developing

The BSP let you:
                -extend or modify the WAGO basic-image with Open-Source-Packages like Python,SQLite, PHP-Extensions and so on.
                -build your own C/C++ application, with or without accessing KBUS, CANopen orPROFIBUS via ADI/DAL.
                -create external CoDeSys libraries, to utilize C/C++ code inside your PLCprogram.

Definition of terms:
                 „basic-image“ points to a PFC firmware which isdefined, tested and released by WAGO.
                “custom-image“is everything you build by your own based on BSP.

WAGO offers support for questions around:
                -Hardware, eg. Memory, CPU, Pinning ...
                -Basic-image(released firmware version)
                -CoDeSys-Runtime(Usage and system libraries)
                -WAGO specific extensions, like KBUS, DAL-Interface, WIDE-Interface,Backup&Recovery-Feature …

WAGO tries to help, but there is no claim against WAGO tosupport questions around:
                -Open-Source-Packages, like PHP, lighttp, OpenVPN, IPsec, Iptables, ….
                -Build-Environment „PTXdist“
                -Linux-Kernel
                -Other development platforms like „ECLIPSE“
                -Custom-Images

For further and more detailed information on these topicsplease refer to the homepages of the original manufacturer.

Keep in mind, that bug reports only accepted whenreproducible on a „basic-image“.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Exedra (17 Juli 2015)

Danke schonmal für die Infos 

Ich werd mal eine Mail schreiben


----------

